# Hanging on new install on Lenovo X1 Carbon



## dubby (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi all, 

I am trying to install FreeBSD 11.1* on a new Lenovo X1 Carbon (Gen 5) from a USB stick. The laptop loads the initial FreeBSD startup screen and allows me to select `1. Boot multi user`. However it will then only print a handful of lines finishing/hanging with:


```
Booting...
Start @ 0xffffffff80302000
EFI framebuffer information:
address, size 0x60000000, 0x7e9000
dimensions 1920 x 1080
stride 1920
masks 0x00ff0000, 0x0000ff00, 0x000000ff, -0xff000000
```

I have disabled secure boot but unsure what else could be causing the issue. Does anyone have any thoughts on what may be wrong?

* Image FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2017)

It's showing the correct resolution. All mine are older though.

I would try tapping Esc during the boot process, then:
`mode 0`
`boot`

But I'm guessing. If you're trying to install it I wouldn't try doing it as 1. Boot multi user. Just let it go to see if it will continue on with the process.


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 23, 2017)

dubby said:


> I am trying to install FreeBSD 11.1* on a new Lenovo X1 Carbon (Gen 5) from a USB stick. The laptop loads the initial FreeBSD startup screen and allows me to select `1. Boot multi user`.



Try booting into single-user mode, and also have the boot loader pause after each attached device is probed:

At the prompt, hit [ESC], then `boot -sp`. Press [spacebar] to walk through the probing phase.

Does it get as far as dropping you into the `sh` command line? If it does, you can type `exit` to get into the installer.

If going to multi-user mode from the previous step fails, you can run the bsdinstall()er directly:


`mdconfig -s 32M`
`mdconfig -s 20M`
`newfs -U /dev/md0`
`newfs -U /dev/md1`
`mount /dev/md0 /var`
`mount /dev/md1 /tmp`
`/usr/sbin/bsdinstall`


----------



## dubby (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I've tried all suggestions but not progressed unfortunately.



Trihexagonal said:


> If you're trying to install it I wouldn't try doing it as 1. Boot multi user. Just let it go to see if it will continue on with the process.


I ran again without selecting any options but had the same result.



Trihexagonal said:


> I would try tapping Esc during the boot process, then:
> mode 0
> boot


This also gave me the same result but with a lower resolution of 640x480.



linux->bsd said:


> Try booting into single-user mode, and also have the boot loader pause after each attached device is probed:


The process still fails with the same error when I opt to boot in single user mode.



linux->bsd said:


> At the prompt, hit [ESC], then  boot -sp.


Still hanging with the same error



linux->bsd said:


> If going to multi-user mode from the previous step fails, you can run the bsdinstall()er directly:


From where do I run the bsdinstaller? I am trying from the prompt but I'm getting `mdconfig not found`


----------



## vermaden (Dec 24, 2017)

Have You tried 12-CURRENT?


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 24, 2017)

dubby said:


> From where do I run the bsdinstaller? I am trying from the prompt but I'm getting `mdconfig not found`



From the Bourne shell in single-user mode. But you weren't able to get that far, so that won't help you.


----------



## dubby (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you, vermaden. The install with 12-CURRENT worked just fine. Are there any issues I should be looking for in regards to running current?

Edit. I must have somehow got confused with the several USB sticks I was using but running `uname -a` shows that I have 11.1 RELEASE installed. I don't know what happened differently to make it work.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 24, 2017)

dubby said:


> Thank you, vermaden. The install with 12-CURRENT worked just fine. Are there any issues I should be looking for in regards to running current?



Depends, its not a 'tested' release, but as You installed a snapshot (for example from yesterday) of 12-CURRENT and it works, then it should work.

You may 'break' that with updating to more current snapshot of 12-CURRENT, that is most likely scenarion.

If You want to upgrade in some time, then just read /usr/src/UPDATING and /usr/ports/UPDATING, that should minimize the problems.

12-CURRENT will become 12.0-RELEASE somethere in 2018Q1, as everything works now, You may as well upgrade only once, in 2018Q1 to RELEASE verison.


----------



## neel (Dec 25, 2017)

vermaden said:


> Depends, its not a 'tested' release, but as You installed a snapshot (for example from yesterday) of 12-CURRENT and it works, then it should work.
> 
> You may 'break' that with updating to more current snapshot of 12-CURRENT, that is most likely scenarion.
> 
> ...



It might be more like 2019Q1. Source.


----------

